# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Decoupage de mesh en sous-mesh

## daedric

EDIT: je me suis trompe de section, je pensais l';avoir poste dans Ogre

Bonjour a tous,

Deux amis et moi meme sommes en train de developper un jeu video.
Nous utilisons Ogre et PysX en moteur physique (donc NxOgre bloody mess en wrapper).

Nous nous heurtons cependant a un probleme:
Lorsque nous ajoutons notre mesh qui represente la map nous avons une bounding box qui l'englobe totalement ...
Comment pourrions nous faire pour que la mesh soit divise en plusieurs bouding box de maniere a ce que chaque 'mur' ai sa bounding box.
Par exemple pour une map en forme de cube, serait-il possible d'avoir chaquune des faces dans une bounding box a part ?

Si cela est possible du cote de ogre, il y aurait-il un moyen de les recuperer et de les applique avec NxOgre ?

Dans le pire des cas ce que nous ferions c'est ajouter chacun des plan un par un, mais bon ...


Merci pour vos reponses
(on m'a parle d'un certain vvh, mais ca donne rien sur google  ::(: )

----------


## Bakura

> (on m'a parle d'un certain vvh, mais ca donne rien sur google )


Je pense qu'on te parlait de BVH plutt  ::):  (pour Bounding Volume Hierarchy).

----------


## daedric

Nop, ca ne sert qu'a calculer la meilleure approximation de la bounding box pour un objet .

Enfin ca peut peut tre aller mais je n'ai pas trouve de trucs super concluant dessus afin de rsoudre notre problme.
Si on doit implmenter un algo de ce genre (vu le peu de temps dont on dispose) il faut qu'on soit sur que a marche ...

penses tu que ca peut rsoudre nos problmes ?
sinon pour le VVH j'ai finis par trouver qq petites docs mais au final je sais pas si a rsous notre problme: Voxel Volume Heuristic

Voila voila, en gros on patauge  ::):  (on est plus bien loin de la noyade  ::P: )

----------


## Camel LowFilter

Si vous n'avez pas le temps d'encoder votre propre format de map (c'est un travail trs long et fastidieux) je crois qu'ogre sait lire les maps de quake3 que vous pouvez modliser avec un diteur gratuit comme gtkradiant

----------


## daedric

Tu nous sauves certainement la vie si ca marche  ::): 
Demain on va essayer  ::):  ::): 


Merci beaucoup  ::yaisse2::

----------

